# Боль в руке от плеча до кисти в положение лёжа



## Надежда К (18 Май 2019)

Здравствуйте,болит правая рука в положение лёжа от плеча до кисти ,уже больше года,была у невролога пропила и поколола кучу препаратов,прошла массаж,лфк и иглоукалывания ,нет ни каких улучшений,была у вертебролога,нейрохирурга,ревматолога и никто не может найти причину


----------



## La murr (18 Май 2019)

@Надежда К, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

